# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  4 جلسه غیبت=منع از امتحان دادن

## Chandler Bing

دوستان این چه قانونیه که میگن اگه 4 جلسه سر یه درس غیبت غیر موجه داشته باشی دبیر اون درس میتونه نذاری امتحان پایانی  بدی؟
اصلا میتونن همچین کاری کنن؟

----------


## the END

دانشگاه؟؟؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> دانشگاه؟؟؟


نه دبیرستان 
یه چیزایی معاونمون گفت
نمیدونم اصلا داریم همچین چیزی یا نه؟

----------


## gign

به ما هم می گفتن بخشنامه اومده اگه زیاد غیبت کنین به امتحان نهایی معرفی تون نمیکنیم
راست و دروغش با خودشون

----------


## Mr Sky

احتمالا چرند گفته.....حتی اگه درستم باشه با دبیراتون صحبت کن ببین چه میکنن.
.
حتی اگه دبیرا هم قبول نکردن تو 3 جلسه غیبت کن جلسه چهارم برو..تازه میتونی سر کلاسشون یه چیز دیگه بخونی.مثلا خودم سر کلاس گسسته لغت و املا ادبیات میخونم خخخخ

----------


## Chandler Bing

> احتمالا چرند گفته.....حتی اگه درستم باشه با دبیراتون صحبت کن ببین چه میکنن.
> .
> حتی اگه دبیرا هم قبول نکردن تو 3 جلسه غیبت کن جلسه چهارم برو..تازه میتونی سر کلاسشون یه چیز دیگه بخونی.مثلا خودم سر کلاس گسسته لغت و املا ادبیات میخونم خخخخ


والا درستش هم همینه
با معلمایی که ما داریم بهترین بهره از کلاس زیست یا شیمی رو با لغت ادبیات و ... میشه برد

----------


## khaan

اینطوری باشه که دبیرستان های غیرانتفایی عملا بی استفاده میشن.

----------


## m a h s a

> اینطوری باشه که دبیرستان های غیرانتفایی عملا بی استفاده میشن.



بعله ...بخاطر همینه سال چهارم اکثرا میرن غیرانتفاعی که کل مدرسه رو بپیچونن...
مدیرم مجبوره قبولی رد کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m a h s a

> دوستان این چه قانونیه که میگن اگه 4 جلسه سر یه درس غیبت غیر موجه داشته باشی دبیر اون درس میتونه نذاری امتحان پایانی  بدی؟
> اصلا میتونن همچین کاری کنن؟


بعلههه هر کاری میتونن انجام بدن...
همه چی بستگی به دبیر و مدیرتون داره...
اگه با دانش آموزا راه بیان با 10جلسه غیبتم هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیااد...
امان از روزی که این 2تا با دانش اموز لج بیوفتن...حاضر باشیم فاتحت خونده اس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeedkh76

> دوستان این چه قانونیه که میگن اگه 4 جلسه سر یه درس غیبت غیر موجه داشته باشی دبیر اون درس میتونه نذاری امتحان پایانی  بدی؟
> اصلا میتونن همچین کاری کنن؟


یادش بخیر
ما که چهار جلسه که سهله چهل جلسه هم غیبت کردیم
هیچ کاریمونم نکردن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

والا ریش و قیچی دست اوناس دوست خوبم.

بهتره باهاشون کل کل نکنی :Yahoo (50):

----------


## amindrs

من که پیش رو نرفتم کلا! کاری نداشتن!

----------


## doctor reza

دروغ است
من ازیکم مهرتاالان فقط سه روزرفتم
سمپادی هم هستم
هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نیومده ونخواهدآمد

مدرسه تون واس خودش گفته و خواسته بااین حرف شماروبکشونه ب مدرسه
درکل مدرسه بری بهتره،هرچقدرهم که سطح علمیش پایین باشه بازم ارزش داره حداقلش اینه که میریدتفریح!!وانرژی تون تخلیه میشه
اگه نرین یک جورایی منزوی میشین!من خودم هرروز والیبال میرم وگرنه نمیتونم بکشم!

----------


## alihoseini

به ما هم گفتن ولی یکی از دوستام 7 جلسه زبان غیبت داشتش معلممون گفتش نمره زبانت از 8 حساب می کنم

----------

